# Knocked another Trappist ale off my list!!



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

While visiting my in-laws in Ohio this week I checked Beer Advocate for reviews of the local liquor stores. A review of a nearby upscale grocery store listed the store carried Westlveren, Rochefort, and Westmalle!

Less than 10 minutes later I was looking at a nice shelf full of Trappist ales and snagged 2 bottles of the Rochefort 10! :al I didn't even think twice about the $7/bottle, as a beer afficianado friend described this to be on a different plane of beer heavan than even Chimay and Orval.

Unfortunately the Westlveren was not on the shelf in any of its 3 forms.  I will have to keep searching for this brew.

I enjoyed the beer immensly and it was instantly in my top 3. A Chimay blue with a year of basement storage is a bit better tasting IMO, but the Rochefort right off the shelf was definitely superior.

If you haven't enjoyed any of the 6 brands of fine ale produced by the monks in Belgium's Trappist Abbeys by all means go out and try an Orval or Chimay. If you love them as much as I do start searching for the harder to find brands: Achel, Rochefort, Westmalle, Westlveren.

-Matt-


----------



## SilvrBck (Sep 8, 2003)

Matt-

You have stumbled upon the holy grail of ales! That Rochefort 10 is outstanding. I went wine tasting this weekend and found Chimay blue being served at some of the wineries! If it will hold up to the wine snob's scrutiny then you know it's got to be good. 

SB


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Currently, some Belgians I like are Chimay Grande Reserve, Duvel, and Corsendonk Abbey Brown. I'll have to start hunting down some more.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

SilvrBck said:


> Matt-
> 
> You have stumbled upon the holy grail of ales!
> SB


There is a ale called like that: "Holy Grale", that are produced by Black Sheep Brewery in the UK.

I definately have to do some more investigation in the Beer-world...

One of my favourite beer now is Kilkenny, which is a Irish beer (Guiness).


----------



## Churchlady (Jan 22, 2004)

Westmaille triple is awesome smelling (I don't drink beer but love the smell)


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

txmatt said:


> ....
> 
> Unfortunately the Westlveren was not on the shelf in any of its 3 forms.  I will have to keep searching for this brew.
> 
> -Matt-


Matt,
My local shop usually has the Westies in stock, I'll drop in tomorrow and scope things out. If I find them I'll spot you one of each that they have. I teach a brewing science class and can attest these beers are outstanding. I just wish that I could replicate them in 10 gallon batches haha.
Sean


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Thx for the info I'll have to try them out. Had a Sam Adams Chocolate Bock that was pretty good. It was early in the evening and it slowed me down. It would be a good beer at the end of the night to sit around with a cigar and talk. I thought it would be a dark spicy ale but it was actually chocolate flavored and slightly sweet. Very strange, but it kind of grows on you and I know it would compliment some of my favorite smokes.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Brandon said:


> Currently, some Belgians I like are Chimay Grande Reserve, Duvel, and Corsendonk Abbey Brown. I'll have to start hunting down some more.


I drink a lot of Duvel! It is really unique in that its sort of a cross between an ale and a pilsner. Another beer produced at the same brewery, Mardesous is quite good as well, I just found that one a month ago.

I have been enjoying the fine beers of Belgium for some time, and figured it is about time I had at least tasted all of the Trappist ones.

This evening I tried Great Lakes' Nosferatu which was bottled this Halloween and sold in 4 packs even though the company's web page says its pub exclusive. Very similar to their Burning River PA and notably sweeter, it was an enjoyable drink.

-Matt-


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

El Rey del Mundo said:


> There is a ale called like that: "Holy Grale", that are produced by Black Sheep Brewery in the UK.
> 
> I definately have to do some more investigation in the Beer-world...
> 
> One of my favourite beer now is Kilkenny, which is a Irish beer (Guiness).


Black sheep has a "Holy Grail Ale" Monty Python endorsed. Good stuff!


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> Black sheep has a "Holy Grail Ale" Monty Python endorsed. Good stuff!


Thats the one I was talking about!!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is one for you - New Belgium Brewing Company's Abbey. :al 

This is found on their website -

The color of just-polished mahogany crowned with a tightly laced, mousse-like head, our Abbey Belgian Ale raises eyebrows just on sight alone. An ethereal swirl of banana, spice and smoky aromas compels further study. Cross the liquid threshold and discover flavors evoking ripe fig, caramel, coffee and clove. Settle into the solace of Abbey’s other-worldly finish. This is ale consecration.

Abbey, the biggest medal collector in the New Belgium portfolio, is categorized as a Belgian style “dubbel” or “Double Ale.” This complex ale, along with Trippel, is very true to style of the beers brewed in Belgium where the monks produce beers to support their abbey. Dubbels tend to be darker, with a heavier malt profile. Bottle conditioning produces esters that manifest as earthy or floral tones.

Though excellent when paired with savory dishes, Abbey inevitably finds itself paired with dessert at dinners given by our brewery. As well, our restaurant friends are finding Abbey to be an appealing addition to their lists of ports, brandies and single malts. Abbey is worthy of being furnished as a stand alone liquid dessert, a euphoric palate enhancer in the cigar humidor, a stairway to heaven companion to chocolate, or a pleasing brain twister when served with espresso.

So, settle into your favorite chair, perhaps drop the needle on some cool jazz, pour yourself an Abbey into a wide mouth glass and seriously question whether life gets any larger.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I love New Belgium's Fat Tire but I haven't given any of their other beers a go yet. I will have to give that one a try, thanks for the info Wetterhorn!

-Matt-


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

txmatt said:


> I love New Belgium's Fat Tire but I haven't given any of their other beers a go yet. I will have to give that one a try, thanks for the info Wetterhorn!
> 
> -Matt-


I'm with you Matt, I love Fat Tire! :al I'm lucky, as I live in the same area as the New Belgium Brewery. They welcome visitors to their brewery for a tour and a sampling. Lots of time, I just go on the short tour (just sample the beer). They give you 6 small glasses of beer, one of each and it is great! It is also free! 

Another really good New Belgium beer is 1554. The beer is fermented at relatively high temperatures using a European lager yeast that imparts a refreshing, zesty acidity. Based on a 16th century Belgian recipe. It is a dark beer, but isn't at all like a stout or porter. Smooth and tasty!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Matt,
> My local shop usually has the Westies in stock, I'll drop in tomorrow and scope things out. If I find them I'll spot you one of each that they have. I teach a brewing science class and can attest these beers are outstanding. I just wish that I could replicate them in 10 gallon batches haha.
> Sean


Sean, let me know if you can find those Westies! Thanks a BUNCH!

-Matt-


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

txmatt said:


> Sean, let me know if you can find those Westies! Thanks a BUNCH!
> 
> -Matt-


Matt,
I'll be in the beer store today buying samples for my class so I'll look them over. They had the good ones last time I was there, I will PM you tonight and let you know what I can snag.
Ciao
Sean


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Matt,
Check your PM, I found a couple of Westy 8s. I'll keep my eyes peeled for the 12s.
Sean


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I just love the new 14% ABV beer law for Georgia. Now I don't have to drive out of state to get some good ales. I went to visit my local shop for the 1st time since the law change. I was expecting to pick up some Chimay, Duvel, or Corsendonk. When I walked in, they had a big ole shelf right in front of the entrance stacked with the good stuff. Like a kid in a candy store, I wanted to grab one of each; but I didn't feel like ringing up 500 bucks on the credit card. I just ended up grabbing these :al :al :al


----------

